# Delicada instalacíon de un modchip PS2



## capitanp (Mar 25, 2009)

YouTube - instalacion modchips PS2


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 25, 2009)

Jajajajajaja Al principio me pensé que era en serio.. pero pense no puede tirar asi las partes para cualquier lado


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2009)

Nada mas de tirarlas?

Acabaron de hacer anatema contra el dios de las videoconsolas...

Lastima. Dios mio, no saben lo que hicieron.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 26, 2009)

Me mató cuando el tipo se guarda un pedazo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 26, 2009)

Cual... El que Flameo...

Jajaaaaa.

El ocio a veces es malo.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 26, 2009)

demasiado dinero para tirar?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 26, 2009)

Anoche estaba muy cansado, ahora me doy cuenta de que es una estupidez.


----------



## Luis1342 (Mar 27, 2009)

muchas gracias por subir el video.

mas deberia tener el titulo....lo que no se debe de hacer.....

esos cuates son la version española del borras 

     :x  :evil: que mala onda de esos cuates,con lo caros que son esos bichos mejor lo hubiesen reparado
 que forma de cortar el PCB y la forma de aventar el pick up sin precaución   
saludos


----------



## leop4 (Mar 28, 2009)

ese chip es un micro controlador de disco rigido, es lo que esta adentro del disco. te das cuenta porque es anaranjado jaja


----------

